# Brits Bred Out - What will happen here



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Number of ?Muslim? children in Britain doubles in a decade - Telegraph

The numbers in this article are pretty astonishing. How could this kind of thing have happened? 
But it did and especially now that Obama is giving tax returns from previous years to illegals - years when they didn't even pay taxes, it will be exponentially worse.
Britain is islam. Poor brits


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Europe sold out to the Muslimes years ago, America is trying to catch up!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

islam's socio-political ideology of world domination at work. Coming to a neighborhood near you sooner than later.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Practically every immigrant group has a high birth rate on the first generation after immigration. Levels tend to drop thereafter towards the societal norm. There are exceptions, but that's a common trend among developed countries.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This particular group is the dangerous exeption, and it is the societal/cultural game changer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is already happening here. More Hispanics and other 3rd worlders are pouring in with no expectation of learning the status quo language and culture. Plus we are paying the welfare class to out breed the working class. If this isn't a recipe for failure, I do not know what is.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Tucson now has more Spanish speakers than English speakers. I actually went into a public health clinic recently and asked for some literature on their services. They handed me some stuff in Spanish! There was no English literature available! My goodness, what side of the border am I on?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

It's a nightmare, I tell you!!!!!

*A NIGHTMARE!!!!!!*

PEOPLE STRANGE TO US COMIN' INTO OUR LAND!!

WHAT'S A PO' ******* 'SPOSED TO DO!!!?????

:armata_PDT_23::armata_PDT_23::armata_PDT_23:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A quick search turned up this video. It could hold true in America as well with the massive immigration from our southern border.

-Fertility Rate - Muslims Demographics-- - YouTub&#8230;:


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow. Alarming.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> It's a nightmare, I tell you!!!!!
> 
> *A NIGHTMARE!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Ship them to your home?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have seen it with the mexicans here in Houston for years.Houston also has a very large muslim community as well. They pack our hospitals and schools and keep breeding. I go to a grocery store or large retail outlet and all you hear is spanish or muslim being spoken. I look around and wonder where I was born. So very sad. I have said it before. We are giving this country away without a shot having been fired. Keep in mind it's not that I disagree with immigration. Immigation is what built this country. However we have to re-examine our immigration policies. What we are doing is not economically or socially sustainable. That said, I like Camel's idea. Let's send them all to Frostbites house.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I have seen it with the mexicans here in Houston for years.Houston also has a very large muslim community as well. They pack our hospitals and schools and keep breeding. I go to a grocery store or large retail outlet and all you hear is spanish or muslim being spoken. I look around and wonder where I was born. So very sad. I have said it before. We are giving this country away without a shot having been fired. Keep in mind it's not that I disagree with immigration. Immigation is what built this country. However we have to re-examine our immigration policies. What we are doing is not economically or socially sustainable. That said, I like Camel's idea. Let's send them all to Frostbites house.


They speak MUSLIM?

Muslim is a religion, not a language.

:armata_PDT_12:

You could send them to my house, yes.

Or you could get an education and become a liberal.

:rulaiz: :rulaiz: :rulaiz:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> They speak MUSLIM?
> 
> Muslim is a religion, not a language.
> 
> ...


Not worth my time bite


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> They speak MUSLIM?
> 
> Muslim is a religion, not a language.
> 
> ...


I have a superior education? I'm applying it to becoming a nazi and radical depopulation techniques of non viable undesirables....like you


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

oddapple said:


> I have a superior education? I'm applying it to becoming a nazi and radical depopulation techniques of non viable undesirables....like you


Well good luck with that!!!!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Well good luck with that!!!!


Oh I'm just playing really. Nobody needs any help to do what's already been done.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

oddapple said:


> Oh I'm just playing really. Nobody needs any help to do what's already been done.


Yeah, we're all playing.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

I know quite a few people in Europe and many think they are really in trouble with what they have seen take place over the last few decades. The UK is in the same boat. At some point being nice and politically correct will be our downfall, and that point is not too far in the future. I can assure you that the people we have been so generous to will not be as nice to us when we have become the minority. It is too bad so many do not see where this is heading, but then the people who are often the staunch supporters of the muslim horde are usually the ones who have very little real life experience with them and are least likely to be impacted in the short term due to their socio-economic status.

I am just glad I live in a very rural area with farmers, ranchers and really cold winters. The problem children do not like it here and much prefer warmer climes and urban population centres.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

It's a matter of simple demographics. Left unchecked, most of Europe will be living under Sharia Law within a generation.

I don't think the US will suffer the same fate as Europe, though. Based on current demographic trends, the united states will become a predominantly Latin nation. 2012 was the year that the US jumped that shark...where the majority of births were no longer white. America is destined to become more and more like south and central America with each passing year. We won't recognize this nation (culturally or otherwise) in another 30 years.

Explaining Why Minority Births Now Outnumber White Births | Pew Research Center?s Social & Demographic Trends Project


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The very big difference between the UK and the US is gun ownership.
We are a peaceful people, but we will only be pushed so far.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Keep in mind it's not that I disagree with immigration. Immigation is what built this country. However we have to re-examine our immigration policies. What we are doing is not economically or socially sustainable.


I am not against immigration either, but I feel that we need to be picky with who we allow to become a citizen. How will that person benefit the country. Is the person a doctor or scientist, is the person willing to serve in the military, etc. I think we have enough burger flippers and convenience store owners to go around.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Nationalism and isolationism always appealed to me. Other places are for trading with and visiting on holidays.
I accept the us as a world amusement park and like Holland, I think anyone who isn't too horrible should get 90 day holiday passes to visit and then go away.
I believe any permanent immigration needs to have a career or real and present benefit to us.


----------

